# VB und Winsock



## mapet (12. Juli 2002)

kann mir bitte einer bei einem winsockproblem helfen.

ich hab ein kleines p2p tool geschrieben bei dem alles einwandfrei funktioniert, jedoch hab ich nur einen max datentransfer von 8kb/s.

wie kann man die max datenübertragunsrate steigern, denn 8kb/s sind für die heutige zeit nicht mehr gerade viel.

meine überlegung war schon mehrere datenpakete gleichzeitig zu senden und anschließend einfach die teile aneinander zu fügen.

mfg
mapet


----------



## Dario Linsky (12. Juli 2002)

die übertragungsrate ist von der hardware abhängig, und 8kb/s (im upstream) ist auch bei dsl nicht wenig.
für gewöhnlich sollte das winsock-control die verfügbare bandbreite voll ausnutzen. ich glaub nicht, dass man mit vb da irgendwas beeinflussen kann...


----------



## maho15 (15. Juli 2002)

Also ein 56k Modem schafft wohl kaum einen Upstream von 8kb/sec.
Hast du also ein Modem ist das völlig ok.
Doch DSL schafft bis zu 20kb/sec. Da wären 8 zu wenig.


----------



## mapet (15. Juli 2002)

asphyxia: thnx für deine hilfe

maho15: leider hab ich kein 56k modem mehr. ich hab "nur" eine standleitung mit 10mb/s zur verfügung


----------

